# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Liberty X Singer wants Corrie Role

## tammyy2j

Michelle Heaton Liberty X is hoping to land a role in Coronation Street. She has spoken with her Your A Star co-judge Keith Duffy who played Ciaran McCarthy for two-and-a-half years in show about helping her.

----------


## Perdita

> Michelle Heaton Liberty X is hoping to land a role in Coronation Street. She has spoken with her Your A Star co-judge Keith Duffy who played Ciaran McCarthy for two-and-a-half years in show about helping her.


What is it with glamour models and singers/presenters wanting to join soaps? Can't see her becoming as popular as Kim Ryder if she does get a part.

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmmm talking of Ciaran, he should come back  :Cheer: .

----------


## LostVoodoo

> She has spoken with her Your A Star co-judge Keith Duffy who played Ciaran McCarthy for two-and-a-half years in show about helping her.


and does he decide who gets roles in Corrie? i think not!

----------


## Abbie

What is it with singers bcoming actresses, I mean I think its good if they want to do that but I hope they dont go all overkill

----------


## Chloe O'brien

If ex-pop starts want to become actresses or presenters then they should go and get some proper coaching and training.  It's a bit unfair if they can just walk into another job because of who they know.  What about all the struggling drama students who have trained for years and can't find any work.  I'm sure that there are plenty of drama students who could do a better job given the chance.

----------


## Perdita

> If ex-pop starts want to become actresses or presenters then they should go and get some proper coaching and training.  It's a bit unfair if they can just walk into another job because of who they know.  What about all the struggling drama students who have trained for years and can't find any work.  I'm sure that there are plenty of drama students who could do a better job given the chance.


You are right, I agree with you. Just because they have already been in the lime light some singers seem to think that they can just snap their fingers and get acting roles when they fancy it. Usually the other way round, as with Kylie, Natalie Umbrulia, Dannii Minogue, Jason Donovan etc, just to name a few.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It wont happen

----------

